# MFT with integrated router



## Solidmind (Jun 2, 2012)

Been doing some modification on my MFT-Wagon lately. Since I´m short of space I was thinking about integrating my router into the MFT somehow. Came up with some ideas









So I went to work! :moil:

Placed the Routerlift where I wanted it and lay some scrap pieces of MDF tightly to the routerplate. The MDF pieces has some double sided tape on them.



























Drilled 4 holes in the corner and cutout the centerpiece with a HANDSAW!!! 









Used the Routerplate as a depth indicator









Done









Testfitting









"Lika a gloooove" (Jim Carrie style) - Perfect fit









Trying it with my INCRA fence









First test routing. No dustextraction since my dad borrowed my CT26 so it´s kind of a mess. 

I will install added dustextraction later on.









Since this MFT also is my assembly table I had to somehow make the INCRA fence easy to install and remove, so I came up with the idea of a mini MFT plate mounted on the INCRA base.
It works really well. Installation is a matter of seconds, Scchweet!



















I lock it with my 6 "bench dogs" and for added security I can use nuts and bolts to really clamp it down.









So this is the current status. I added a routerbits drawer for storage. 


















Take care!

Matt
SolidMind


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

great job Matt


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Really nice Matt. There are some well thought out ideas there.


----------



## uwuw (May 27, 2012)

That looks really nice Matt. That is one of the best homemade router tables i have ever seen


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Well designed and well executed - you should be very proud. It will be very fun for you to use!


----------



## jody495 (Sep 11, 2011)

ok , im kind of dumb. what does mft stand for?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Medium-density fibreboard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

===


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

jody495 said:


> ok , im kind of dumb. what does mft stand for?



multi function table????:jester:


----------

